#  Alternativmedizin >   Schüssler-Salze >

## Conny35

Hallo, 
hat jemand hier Erfahrungen mit Schüssler-Salzen und kann ein bisschen was dazu erklären oder mir eine gute Seite im Internet emfpehlen, auf der alles genau erklärt wird? 
Können Schüssler-Salze auch negative Wirkungen haben bzw. was für eine Wirkung haben sie überhaupt? 
Gruß
Conny35

----------


## StarBuG

Da muss ich leider passen, aber es findet sich bestimmt einer, der deine Frage beantworten kann.   :ka_chewingum:

----------


## Lilly

Liebe Conny
Schüssler-Salze sind sehr einfach anzuwenden und bestens für die Selbstmedikation geeignet. 
Sie haben keinerlei Nebenwirkungen, von daher wirklich zu empfehlen. 
Schüssler ging davon aus, daß Erkrankungen auf den Mangel an bestimmten Mineralien und Spurenelementen zurückzuführen seien. die es auszugleichen gilt. 
So ganz unbegründet ist seine These nicht, wenn ich dran denke, was für Auswirkungen z.B. eine Übersäuerung hat...anfangs merkt man nichts, dann immer mehr und irgendwann wird man krank...das wird von vielen Medizinern gar nicht richtig erkannt und anerkannt. 
Hier eine Seite zu den Schüssler's:  http://www.zentrum-solaris.ch/schusslersalze.html 
Liebe Grüße
Lilly

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Lilly 
Herzlich willkommen hier auf Patientenfragen.net  :x_hello_3_cut:  
Hoffe du fühlst dich bei uns wohl  :glasses_hand:

----------


## Conny35

Hallo Lilly, 
vielen Dank für deine Antwort. 
Ich melde mich erst heute, weil ich zwei Wochen im Urlaub war. 
Liebe Grüße
Conny35

----------


## BIGJIM

Hallo Conny35 
Schau mal hier: www.biochemie-online.de ...
:
Ein sehr gut beschriebenes Biochemieheft kannst Du beziehen bei
:
OS-Arbeitskreis Biomineraltherapie
Peter Germann
Köln-Berliner Straße 9
44287 Dortmund
:
Ebenso auch ein einfaches Heft über Biochemie in der Apotheke von der *D*eutschen *H*omöopathischen *U*nion... oder hier : www.dhu.de
.
MFG BIGJIM 
.

----------


## sony

hallo 
ich kann nur eins sagen: schüsslersalze haben mich sehr übezeugt. auch meine familie ist sehr positiv dazu eingestellt, da sie einfach wirken. 
mein mann nimmt nr. 7 für den magen, unser sohn und ich nr. 3, resp. 4 bei erkältungen. (die nimmt mein mann übrigens auch, wenn er sie braucht)
gestern habe ich, da ich immer eine grosse unruhe in mir habe, mal mit nr. 5 angefangen und hoffe, dass ich auch damit erfolg haben werde. 
gruss sony

----------


## günni

ihr wisst schon, hoffe ich 
dass auch in diesem homöopathischen mittel eher der "plazebo" wirkt, weil fast NIX drin ist in den salzen:  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sch%C3%BC%C3%9Fler-Salze 
da sind 12 "salze" IN VERDÜNNUNGEN VON D 6 bis D 12....also eher nix, drin....was soll denn da wirken? 
günni

----------


## Claudiadorothea

Ja ja von wegen nix drin......Es gibt ein Buch das da heist Lebensquell Schüsslersalze....von Monika Helmke-Hausen....ich werde bei all dem was ich hier im Forum lese fast schon wieder fit...dagegen sind meine Symtome echt ein Klaks....Lieben Gruss und diese Buch ist echt super vor allem auch für Laien....Claudia

----------


## günni

schau doch mal, wenn du willst 
im wikipedia nach, da siehst du auch die genaue zusammensetzung und die verdünnungen... 
günni

----------


## sony

hi günni 
ich weiss wirklich auch nicht warum sie wirken, aber sie wirken einfach und das ist mir das wichtigste. ich weiss, dass du da skeptisch bist, aber ich seh das viel positiver. 
wenn's hilft, dann nehm ich's auch, egal, was andere dazu sagen. 
grüessli sony

----------


## günni

in anderen boards, sony 
da gibts sogar auch andere ms kranke, die sowohl auf homöopathie, auch REIKI und andere "mystischen dinge" und auch auf schüssler-salze schwören....ich frage mich nur, was bei  einer verdünnung von D3= 10³; also 1: 1000 und noch höheren verdünnungen überhaupt noch wirken soll, ausser evtl. ein "plazebo" - den man auch nicht unterschätzen sollte- 
günni

----------


## sony

tja günni, ich kann dich gut verstehen, dass du an der verdünnung zweifelst. aber wie können denn leute, welche gar nicht wissen, dass man ihnen diese medis untergejubelt hat, so frappante verbesserungen haben ? 
auch ich habe mich lange geweigert, mich mit solchen medis auseinander zu setzen, aber seit ich gemerkt habe, dass sie trotzdem wirken, nehme ich sie auch. sicher können sie ms nicht heilen, ich nehme sie auch nicht wegen der ms, aber bei erkältungen usw. wirken sie einfach. frag mich aber nicht wie und warum.

----------


## Teetante

*Manchmal versetzt der Glaube eben Berge.... 
Gruß, Andrea*

----------


## steleben

Stellt sich dann nur immer wieder die alte Frage: warum wirkt Homöopathie dann so gut bei Kindern, wenn es denn nur ein Placebo ist :Huh?:  Eine Erklärung hab ich nicht wirklich, aber neben den eigenen positiven Erfahrungen auch das Beispiel meiner Tochter. Und das Pferd einer Freundin - wie bitte funktioniert Placebo beim Pferd :Huh?:  Und wie auch schon öfter geschrieben: selbst wenn es nur Placebo sein sollte - wer heilt hat recht, oder? Hauptsache dem Kranken geht es besser und wenn es nur sein fester Glaube und Wille war, der dazu geführt hat... :Zwinker:   und wie heißt es so schön: Versuch macht kluch und man muss ja auch nicht immer gleich mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen

----------


## günni

ich nehme an, steleben 
dass gerade auch bei kleinen kindern...besonders babys...sowas wie "menschl. zuwendung" oft einen einsatz von manchen medies ersetzen kann....ich meine eben "mütterlichen trost"...und auch der "pferdeflüsterer" weiss ja offenbar ziemlich gut, mit seiner spezie umzugehen....vielleicht wirkt gerade auch bei tieren ein "sog. plazebo" besonders gut? 
günni

----------


## ama

Ich nehme auch Schüsslersalze. Hab ein Buch da steht einiges drin und wenn eine Erkätung kommt, dann nehm ich was. Auch bei PMS hast mir schon sehr geholfen. Ich hab dann die wahl zwischen einem chemischen Schmerzmittel oder Schüsslersalz. Ich kann auch nicht erklären wie es hilft, aber es hilft. Ich hab mich über 20 Jahre damit gequält und ich bereue nicht das ausprobiert zu haben.

----------


## chilli5

eine gute ss-seite ist z.b. http://www.adler-pharma.at auf der einerseits die ss im einzelnen beschrieben sind(auch anwendung), auch nach beschwerden gesucht werden kann und im forum ( http://www.adler-pharma.at/frame_forum.html ) von ss-beraterinnen beraten werden kann. man muss ja nicht die ss von der fa. adler kaufen, aber die seite find ich trotzdem gut.
lg,
chilli5

----------

